# New to horses...new to forum!



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi I'm Beth,

I have wanted a horse for 20 some odd years...finally got one as of Saturday!!!

I got a purebred Appaloosa mare of 6 years old. She is at least green broke (though I haven't ridden her yet) and is pretty gentle... 

I have her under the contract that I must be suitable and ready to care for her properly myself within a months time of getting her otherwise the breeder will take her back. I really don't want to loose my new horse but understand I need a bit of help to keep her. The owner of the boarding stable is the person who will evaluate me on or around July 28th to see if I'm ready...though she doesn't have any time to help me learn anything about my new horse. 

So I'm here to ask for help!!!

I'm not concerned with riding yet...but I need to know a lot of the basics of care....I will post another thread about that later...this is just to say hi and about my horse 

~Beth


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi Beth and welcome to the forum! I'm Gracie and I own a tb mare named Jubilee  Nice to have you here. There's lots of friendly people around here willing and ready to help with any and every question!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum! congrats on your new horse purchase! Like Jubilee said, everyone here will help you along the way with your new horse!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey beth, glad to see you joined the community. I see you are in abit of a pickle. I would suggest you buy plenty of horse care books and really start studyin. However if you have any question just post them and we will help you!

GOOD LUCK!,
Brandon


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## kurtstinson (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome Beth,
I am Kurt first of all i welcome you here, I am a Doctor from New york city area.
This sites forum is so informative you will get all information about horses dont you think thats really great.If you got something to ask just ask it. Cheers

…………………………………….
Kurt Stinson
Addiction Recovery Delaware


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum Kurt!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Hey Beth, I'm Bobbie.

I too am new to the horse world. I dont own one yet, but my goal is to one day be blessed with hopefully a draft breed.  I am here to ask all the questions I can think of, gather all the information I can, and hopefully soak it all in. This forum is a great place to learn. The people here are super nice and very willing to help out.

Keep us all posted on the out come of your evaluation!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

what sort of things will they evaluate you on? im sure you can find out everything you need to know/do to make sure you can keep your horsey


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Beth  You've come to the right place for horsey information. We all had to start someplace in the beginning of our equine love affairs. Feel free to ask anything, I'm sure someone will have an answer for you.


----------

